# total cost



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm currently using Jungle's co2 system, but eventually I wanna upgrade and have the full works, automated co2 system.

I'm not very good at making things and stuff and would probably buy it all. What's sort of price range would be excellent to get?

At big Al's one of the workers said a complete set could cost up to 700 dollars 

I heard people saying they've shopped around for less


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a good place to start... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

$700 is way over priced. It should cost less than $200 for a complete setup.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> At big Al's one of the workers said a complete set could cost up to 700 dollars


No way! Trena's right, under $200. Get the tank at a fire extinguisher or diy brewery type store, should run in the $60-$90 range filled, depending on size. The regulator, needle valve, etc should run you another $100 or so, depending if you piecemeal it or buy the 'all-in-one' type reg.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

geezer said:


> I'm currently using Jungle's co2 system, but eventually I wanna upgrade and have the full works, automated co2 system.
> 
> I'm not very good at making things and stuff and would probably buy it all. What's sort of price range would be excellent to get?
> 
> ...


5 lb. Tank ~ $60
Gas ~ $10
Regulator, Solenoid, Needle Valve, Bubble counter combo ~ $80
CO2 grade tubing ~ $5
Brass check valve ~ $15
DIY reactor ~ $15

That's $185 dollars. If your final cost varies much beyond that you're getting ripped off.

Buy the tank and gas locally, get the regulator, tubing and check valve from Aqua Botanic. If they don't have the check valve Rex Grigg sells them. Then make a DIY reactor, or if you want to save more money just use a limewood airstone to bubble the CO2 into your tank.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with all the above posters. I'm just now setting up a second gassed tank, so can tell you exactly how it broke down:

-New Catalina 5 lb. CO2 tank from beveragefactory.com: $60
-Fill-up at local Airgas: $10
-Surplus medical high/low regulator from Ebay: $25
-Solenoid from local fish store: $40
-CO2 tubing at neighborhood fish store: $5
-Milwaukee controller on Ebay: $90
-Assorted parts for DIY internal reactor: $25

So, I get a total of $255, and there's really not anything you need beyond these components. Good luck.


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

I have two of these setups and I'm very happy. You still have to get a tank. Most places( welding supply, beverage distributor) charge a to buy a tank but really you are renting it. you bring it back and they give you a filled one in exchange
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That employee must have been including a ridiculous mark up and the mother of all pH controllers.  Seriously though, the suggestions above are right on target. Expect to spend $200.00 give or take a little bit.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks everybody who has replied! that makes me feel better knowing i can get the works for that price. I went back down Big Al's today and they confirmed it was $700 including taxes (I was begining to wonder if i was wrong)

I just wondered what is solenoid? not sure what that does

would all these setups make the whole thing automatic? i'm one of them that would just like to leave it be and work on it's own :tea:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A solenoid is a magnetic valve that shuts off or lets gas out of the regulator depending whether it is plugged in or not. 

They are needed if you are planning on automatic your CO2 via timers or pH controller.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah Zapins is right on, we just plug the solenoid into a cheapo timer from Wal Mart or wherever. Mine is set for 10 pm at night so when it hits 10 the lights and the CO2 shut off. Then the next day at noon they kick back on.

Note that you do not need a solenoid. Lots of folks run their CO2 24 hours a day. You just need to watch your fish at make sure they aren't having trouble after lights go out. If they are just put an air stone in the tank and bubble air in after lights out. I have to do that starting about thirty minutes after lights out for eight hours or so otherwise my fish are all at the surface the next morning;.

Also don't let anyone talk you into a pH controller.. They are totally unnecessary and in fact can be a major disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks both! i think i understand it now!

I'm thinking about getting this regulator

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html?lang=en-us&target=d3.html

Milwaukee regulator $78.99
brass check valve $15.00
(shop around for the other bits)

then i'm just left looking for a co2 tank and reator/defuser i take it?

I'm not sure if I should just buy this below and buy the tank seperate

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779


----------

